
Mining Bitcoin with pencil and paper: 0.67 hashes per day - smpetrey
http://www.righto.com/2014/09/mining-bitcoin-with-pencil-and-paper.html
======
CarolineW
A fascinating article. There was extensive discussion when it was first
submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8380110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8380110)

Of course, comments there are closed, so if you have anything to add, you'll
have to do it here.

Other submissions of this story don't seem to have created any further
discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11174816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11174816)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10836366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10836366)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635131)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9596444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9596444)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387682)

